# Trolling Rods



## Tracker21 (Jul 9, 2007)

Im looking to get two 8'6" rods and two 7' trolling rods along with the new Daiwa Accudepth 17 and 27LC reels. They are going to be used for trolling cranks with fireline on the 17s and leadcore on the 27s. Any sugjestions guys?


----------



## luveyes (Jan 22, 2005)

For the lead get the Johnnie Candle Scheels 5ft shortie leadcore rods. They are great (with my limited use of the set I have). For trolling rods I like rapala rods. Decent price, reasonably sensitive, and I have had noissues with durability in 4 or 5 years of use.

I have heard good things about the Bass pro shops trolling rods, you may want to look on Walleyecentral.com for specifics, there are alot of great Lakes trollers on there that have vs=ast knowledge of that style of gear.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

How deep are you going to troll lead core with 27s? You may want to up it to 47s if you plan on letting out a lot of colors.


----------



## Tracker21 (Jul 9, 2007)

Im going to go to go with the 47 so i can run 10 colors. Do you think the 17s will be fireline?


----------



## luveyes (Jan 22, 2005)

You will be fine with the 17s and Fireline. I run backing and 150 yds of 10/2 Power Pro on my line line rods and it works great. Definately need 47s with 10 colors of lead. 57s would be HUGE and heavy.

I saw your post on walleyecentral hope that helps


----------



## Tracker21 (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks just tring to get everything ready for the tournies next year. Hopefully some of this stuff goes on sale here this winter.


----------

